# Filme ruckelfrei - worauf achten?



## Fernwirkkopf (14. Oktober 2012)

Moinmoin,
außer Normalkram wie Word, Excel, Internet und eMail will ich mit meinem PC vor allem Filme anschauen. Von DVD und auch als Stream. Spiele spiel ich nicht.
Auf meiner alten Rumpel ruckelt alles gottserbärmlich, Ton ist immer dem Bild weit voraus, selbst bei kleinen Youtube Clips.
Welche Komponenten brauche ich bei meinem neuen Rechner, damit das endlich ein Ende hat? Worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich mir jetzt einen PC kaufe?
Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Oktober 2012)

bitte die Fragen zur Kaufberatung beantworten !
danke !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Was für einen alten hast du denn?


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (14. Oktober 2012)

Mein jetziger ist ein Siemens Fujitsu, Celeron 3,06GHz, 2GB RAM, Win XP SP3
Warum fragst Du?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Es ging darum ob du noch was vom alten Rechner weiter nutzen kannst. Dem ist aber offensichtlich nicht so.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Mein jetziger ist ein Siemens Fujitsu, Celeron 3,06GHz, 2GB RAM, Win XP SP3
> Warum fragst Du?


 

Wir brauchen noch mehr Infos:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## ct5010 (14. Oktober 2012)

Mainboard? Ansonsten holst du dir eine HD6450 von Sapphire^^


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (14. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> bitte die Fragen zur Kaufberatung beantworten !
> danke !
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


 
Ich wollt ja keine Kaufberatung zur PC Zusammenstellung, sondern herausfinden, welche Bauteile ausschlaggebend sind, sowas wie z.B.
RAM muss mindesten 4GB sein oder Grafikkarte on board ist für Ruckeln verantwortlich oder die Prozessor muss mind. soundsoviel GHz haben.
Budget ist so viel wie sein muss um die Anforderung "ruckelfrei" zu erfüllen.


----------



## ct5010 (14. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Mainboard? Ansonsten holst du dir eine HD6450 von Sapphire^^


 
Wie gesagt wir müssen wissen welches Mainboard du hast und ob das PCIe hat^^


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja keine Kaufberatung zur PC Zusammenstellung, sondern herausfinden, welche Bauteile ausschlaggebend sind, sowas wie z.B.


 
Dein Rechner ist einfach gesagt zu langsam für das was du machen willst.
Aktuelle Rechner sind schnell genug. Es würde also reichen wenn du dir ein Pentium Dual Core samt 1155 Board und 2x4GB RAM kaufst.


----------



## ct5010 (14. Oktober 2012)

Würde auch reichen wenn er eine HD6450 kauft es sieht nämlich stark nach schwacher Onboard Grafik aus, das hatte  ich das letzte mal bei meinem P4 519K oder wie der hieß


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Würde auch reichen wenn er eine HD6450 kauft es sieht nämlich stark nach schwacher Onboard Grafik aus, das hatte  ich das letzte mal bei meinem P4 519K oder wie der hieß


 
Klar er könnte die Grafikkarte nutzen um sie als Beschleunigung einzusetzen und die CPU zu entlasten.
Funktioniert aber nicht immer.


----------



## ct5010 (14. Oktober 2012)

Bei meinem P4 hats damals wunderbar geklappt und ich bezweifle dass der Celeron so viel schlechter ist...


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

Minimalkonfig wäre ein Bobcat System mit 4 GB Ram


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (14. Oktober 2012)

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich ne ganze Ecke unter 500 Euronen bleiben kann.

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
XP würd ich gern vom alten Rechner übernehmen sofern niemand ein deutliches Argument dagegen hat. Sonst brauch ich nix.

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Keine Ahnung, kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber weiter oben hat ja schon jemand gemeint, dass das wohl nicht der Fall ist.

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Tutti Kompletti vom Händler

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
22 Zoll von Belinea. Unter "Eigenschaften von Anzeige" ist er auf 1680*1050 Pixel eingestellt und der Schieberegler ist damit auf Anschlag ganz rechts.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Gezockt wird nur FreeCell. Ansonsten benutz ich ständig Firefox, Thunderbird, Google Earth, Word und Excel uralt (1997)

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Was soll das bedeuten???

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Nit dassi wüsst

Danke übrigens schon mal für die ersten Antworten und schöne Grüße aus Franken!!!


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Bei meinem P4 hats damals wunderbar geklappt und ich bezweifle dass der Celeron so viel schlechter ist...


 Es gibt aber einfach Codecs die nicht per Hardware beschleunigt werden können und da reißt die Grafikkarte dann auch nichts mehr.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Oktober 2012)

Wie ich dich verstehe willst du nicht viel Geld ausgeben, da wäre eine hd6 zu teuer, greif zu gut bewerten Karten wie , hd2600xt oder hd3850 , eine 8800gtx am besten wärst du mit eine 260gtx aber reichen sollte eine hd2600xt.
Diese genannten Karten bekommst du für gutes Geld im eBay.de
zwar älter aber total ausreichend. Zu empfehlen wäre noch zu empfehlen die neusten Codecs sowie ein guten Player runterzuladen, Chip.de hat gute alternativen.


----------



## ct5010 (14. Oktober 2012)

Support von XP läuft in den nächsten zwei Jahren ab.

Warum baust du nicht selbst?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einfach Codecs die nicht per Hardware beschleunigt werden können und da reißt die Grafikkarte dann auch nichts mehr.


 
Exakt. Nicht jedes Video Material wird automatisch beschleunigt.


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (14. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Support von XP läuft in den nächsten zwei Jahren ab.
> 
> Warum baust du nicht selbst?


 
Hab davon keine Ahnung. Sagst Du mir, wie das geht und vor allem was ich verbauen soll? Dann könnt ichs ja mal probieren.
Spaß hätte ich daran keinen. Käm also nur bei brutaler Kostenersparnis in Betracht und wenn das für einen Null-Checker überhaupt machbar ist. Würdest Du das so einschätzen?


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde vermuten, dass Win neu installieren schon reichen würde.
Youtube Videos laufen normalerweise auch auf schlechteren PCs flüssig.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Youtube Videos laufen normalerweise auch auf schlechteren PCs flüssig.


 
Das kommt darauf an. Es gibt genug Filme die nicht mehr auf einem Pentium 4 laufen weil der einfach zu schwach ist und das gilt dann auch für den Celeron.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i3-3225 Box, LGA1155 ~125 (um auch in 5 Jahren + genug Leistung zu haben 
Ram: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 ~17
NT: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 350 Watt ~39
Windows: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004BMPJZO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum ~40
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooltek K3 Evo 3.0 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil ~37
HDD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II ~64
MB: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX ~65

Wären: 390 Euro


Das ganze lässt du dir von HWV zusammenbauen: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article

Insgesamt also 410 Euro. Das sollte locker die nächsten 5 Jahre reichen


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2012)

Klar werden da keine 1080p h264 mit hoher Bitrate laufen.
Wenn allerdings keine DVD flüssig läuft, liegt ein Softwarefehler vor.
Selbst auf einem uralten 1,7 GHZ Singlecore Notebook mit 512MB RAM lässt sich eine DVD ruckelfrei abspielen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Klar werden da keine 1080p h264 mit hoher Bitrate laufen.
> Wenn allerdings keine DVD flüssig läuft, liegt ein Softwarefehler vor.
> Selbst auf einem uralten 1,7 GHZ Singlecore Notebook mit 512MB RAM lässt sich eine DVD ruckelfrei abspielen.


 
Eine DVD ist auch was anderes als ein HD film.


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2012)

Im Startpost wurde aber davon geschrieben, dass DVDs nicht flüssig laufen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Im Startpost wurde aber davon geschrieben, dass DVDs nicht flüssig laufen.


 
Vielleicht sollte er sich mal ein neues Laufwerk gönnen.


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2012)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Windows einfach komplett zugemüllt ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Windows einfach komplett zugemüllt ist.


 
Das kann sein trotzdem hat das meiner Meinung nach keinen Einfluss auf das Abspielen einer DVD.
Wenn es hakt liegt es entweder an der DVD selbst oder am Laufwerk.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Oktober 2012)

Was passiert, wenn du eine Video Datei von der HDD anspielst? Ruckelt es auch?


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn du eine Video Datei von der HDD anspielst? Ruckelt es auch?



??? den sinn der frage verstehe ich nich so ganz. threshold hat doch schon gesagt dass es am laufwerk oder der DVD liegt. wenns auf der HDD ruckelt, kanns so viele andere ursachen haben.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> ??? den sinn der frage verstehe ich nich so ganz. threshold hat doch schon gesagt dass es am laufwerk oder der DVD liegt. wenns auf der HDD ruckelt, kanns so viele andere ursachen haben.


 
Es geht halt nur darum Fehlerquellen auszumerzen.
Wenn der Vob von der HDD problemlos läuft kann es nur am Laufwerk liegen.
Natürlich muss er dazu eine nicht kopiergeschützte DVD nehmen.


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber an was solls denn sonst liegen. wüsste nicht, dass eine vermüllte HDD auswirkungen auf das abspielverhalten des laufwerks hat^^


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2012)

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, das die Codecs schon seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr geupdatet wurden


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Es könnte natürlich auch sein, das die Codecs schon seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr geupdatet wurden


 
Der Codec von DVDs ist seit 15 Jahre immer der gleiche.


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich meinte eher die Implementierung des Decoders...
Btw. ich bin mal gespannt, wann wir endlich den h265 nutzen können


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2012)

Also bei Windows XP ist das kein Problem das so zuzumüllen, dass selbst normale DVDs nicht mehr flüssig laufen. 
Alles schon gesehen, das sind solche Systeme wo nach dem Start gleich 130 Prozesse aktiv sind, 30 Programme im Autostart, 3 Toolbars installiert und dann noch probiert durch TuneUp das Chaos wieder zu richten.


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Oktober 2012)

Benötigst du denn auch nen HDMI Anschluß?

Wenn nicht kannst du ja die Graka hier nehmen EVGA GeForce G 210 Passiv, 512MB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (512-P3-1311) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und dir ein billiges Intel Duo Core System zusammenstellen.

Die Extra Graka deswegen, weil ich selbst Probleme beim DVD schauen auf meinem Notebook mit einem i5 und der Intelgrafik habe, die einfach nur der größte Schrott ist und 22€ für ne passive Graka find ich ok

Bezüglich der Zusammenstellung, hast du irgendwelche Gehäuse wünsche usw? Zusammenbauen würde ich das ganze aufjedenfall selbst, eventuell kannst du ja mal hier schaun, wer in deiner Nähe wohnt  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist irgendwie unter gegangen:


Jeanboy schrieb:


> CPU:  hardwareversand.de  - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i3-3225 Box, LGA1155 ~125 (um  auch in 5 Jahren + genug Leistung zu haben
> Ram:  hardwareversand.de  - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz  PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 ~17
> NT:  hardwareversand.de  - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 350 Watt ~39
> Windows: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004BMPJZO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum ~40
> ...


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Oktober 2012)

Dazu noch die EVGA GeForce G 210 Passiv, 512MB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (512-P3-1311) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und die Zusammenstellung ist perfekt 

Wobei es nicht schlecht wäre zu wissen, was für einen Gehäusetyp er gerne hätte.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dazu noch die EVGA GeForce G 210 Passiv, 512MB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (512-P3-1311) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und die Zusammenstellung ist perfekt
> 
> Wobei es nicht schlecht wäre zu wissen, was für einen Gehäusetyp er gerne hätte.
> 
> ...


 
Wofür die Graka?


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wofür die Graka?


 
Hab ich in meinem ersten Post geschrieben, ich persönlich habe an meinem Notebook mit i5 Probleme mit der ruckelfreien Wiedergabe von Filmen... Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass die CPU zu schwach ist, liegt es wohl an der saumäßig schlechten igpu von intel...

Daher 22€ für ne Graka die zudem noch nen HDMI Anschluß hat, womit er ohne Probs mal an einem Fernseher Filme schauen könnte, finde ich keine schlechte Investition.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Die Graka ist nicht besser als die igp. die igp an sich ist nicht die beste, aber für filme schauen ausreichend. du hast da evt. ein anderes problem.


----------



## soth (14. Oktober 2012)

Das hört sich eher nach dem 24p Bug an


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Hab ich in meinem ersten Post geschrieben, ich persönlich habe an meinem Notebook mit i5 Probleme mit der ruckelfreien Wiedergabe von Filmen... Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass die CPU zu schwach ist, liegt es wohl an der saumäßig schlechten igpu von intel...
> 
> Daher 22€ für ne Graka die zudem noch nen HDMI Anschluß hat, womit er ohne Probs mal an einem Fernseher Filme schauen könnte, finde ich keine schlechte Investition.
> 
> ...



Das Mainboard hat auch einen HDMI Ausgang und wie Target schon sagte, ist die iGPU leistungsstärker


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Daher 22€ für ne Graka die zudem noch nen HDMI Anschluß hat, womit er ohne Probs mal an einem Fernseher Filme schauen könnte, finde ich keine schlechte Investition.


 
übrigens: auf vielen boards sind hdmi anschlüsse für die igp, bei mir z.b.


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Das Mainboard hat auch einen HDMI Ausgang und wie Target schon sagte, ist die iGPU leistungsstärker



Und die Treiber sind Müll, daher würde ich eine Nvidia doch bevorzugen!



target2804 schrieb:


> übrigens: auf vielen boards sind hdmi anschlüsse für die igp, bei mir z.b.



Bei mir nicht und so genau hab ich nicht geschaut, welches Bord ihr ihm entfohlen habt 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (14. Oktober 2012)

Heiliger Braten, ihr gebt euch aber alle Mühe! Vielen Dank!

1) Downgeloadete Youtube-Clips mit *.flv Endung ruckeln nicht

2) XP-Codec Pack 2.5.3 hat keine Verbesserung gebracht

3) Windows zugemüllt kann gut sein. Ich dachte, mit Tune-Up 1-Click-Maintenance wird das in Ordnung gebracht.

4) Laut Tune-Up-Utilities sind 8 Autostartprogramme aktiviert. Toolbars hab ich keine.

5) Was für ein Gehäusetyp ist mir völlig wurscht solange ich die Kiste in meine 1-Zimmer-Wohnung reinkriege.

6) Ein neues Laufwerk klingt mir nach einer möglichen Lösung. Kann ich irgendwie feststellen, ob das Laufwerk einen Fehler hat?

7) Der Vorschlag von Jeanboy mit der Konfiguration für 390 Euronen ist verführerisch weil so einfach. Meinungen dazu?

8) Grafikkarte ist eine NVIDIA Geforce 6200

Schöne Grüße!

Peat

PS: Zu vielen Äußerungen kann ich leider nix sagen, weil ich sie nicht verstehe. Nur Zahlen- und Buchstabensalat


----------



## Timsu (14. Oktober 2012)

Installier einfach mal Windows neu.
TuneUP verschlimmert nur, hilft aber nicht.
Nachd er Neuinstallation ein aktueller Browser mit aktuellem Flashplayer drauf, und schon dürfte dein Problem erst einmal gelöst sein.


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Heiliger Braten, ihr gebt euch aber alle Mühe! Vielen Dank!
> 
> 1) Downgeloadete Youtube-Clips mit *.flv Endung ruckeln nicht
> 
> ...



Hast du denn eig. auch schon unterschiedliche Player ausprobiert und wenn ja läuft es mit allen gleich schlecht oder gibt es dabei Unterschiede?

Das mit der Win-Neuinstallation finde ich ne gute Idee, solltest du aufjedenfall mal machen!

zu. 5 ja möchtest du lieber nen midi Tower oder lieber noch etwas kleineres 

zu 6. hast du die Möglichkeit, dir ein anderes Laufwerk auszuleihen?

zu 7. du solltest die Graka nicht vergessen! 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Oktober 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und die Treiber sind Müll, daher würde ich eine Nvidia doch bevorzugen!




Er wäre der erste, der mit einer HD4000 aber solche Probleme hätte (ruckelnde HD Videos durch Treiberprobleme)... Im Desktop/Office Betrieb machen die Treiber selten Probleme,
eher bei Spielen/Anwendungen. Er kann ja immer noch eine nachrüsten . Das Mainboard hat HDMI, also sehe ich da kein Handlungsbedarf


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Das Probelm mit unterschiedlichen Playern und Rucklern hab ich auch. Habe für meinen Camcorder eine abspielsoftware, da ruckelt jeder Clip, mit wmp kein Problem.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Er wäre der erste, der mit einer HD4000 aber solche Probleme hätte (ruckelnde HD Videos durch Treiberprobleme)... Im Desktop/Office Betrieb machen die Treiber selten Probleme,
> eher bei Spielen/Anwendungen. Er kann ja immer noch eine nachrüsten . Das Mainboard hat HDMI, also sehe ich da kein Handlungsbedarf


 
Naja, Filme schaun wäre doch eine Anwendung 

Bei meinem Notebook wurde auch gesagt oh ich wäre wohl der "erste" der solche Probleme hätte, an der Stelle möchte ich auch gern auf den 24p bug hinweisen Wir haben das Jahr 2012, dass Notebook ist aus ende 2010, da sollte sowas einfach nicht vorkommen nach heutigem Stand der Technik, ist bei mir ja nichtmal HD Material sondern einfach eine Serie gewesen 

Wenn du keinen Handlungsbedarfst siehst, ist es ja schön und gut. Ich sehe diesen schon und würde wenn ich mir schon alles neuanschaffen muss gleich ein Ärgernis aus dem Weg räumen.

Edit: Zudem würde für seine Zwecke auch ein einfacher AMD Athlon ausreichen, welcher nur 44€ kostet zusammen mit dern Nvidia GPU wäre man da trotzdem noch ein gutes Stück günstiger! AMD Athlon II X2 250 (C3), 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (ADX250OCGMBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

Und hat weniger Leistung als ein Handy.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Oktober 2012)

Mit der Nvidia Graka, die 22 Euro kostet und schlechter als die HD4000 ist und einem steinalten Prozessor soll er also glücklicher werden?

Sorry, aber da rettet kein Treiber dein Vorschlag.

Wenn AMD, dann ein neuer: AMD A10-5700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD5700OKHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

So sieht's aus. Oder i3 und hd4000


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Und hat weniger Leistung als ein Handy.


 
Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?


 
Hab ich mich ejtzt auch gefragt... Langsamer als mein Sony Ericsson G900 kanns garnicht sein


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Hab ich mich ejtzt auch gefragt... Langsamer als mein Sony Ericsson G900 kanns garnicht sein


 
Ein x86 Prozessor ist einem ARM Prozessor in jedem Fall überlegen.


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

Es ging doch um die leistung des i3 im verlgiech zum AMD...
außerdem ist die graka langsamer als die igp.



> Mit der Nvidia Graka, die 22 Euro kostet und schlechter als die HD4000  ist und einem steinalten Prozessor soll er also glücklicher werden?


jeanboy hat mich schon verstanden.


----------



## Magic12345 (15. Oktober 2012)

Eine Zbox für 200 EUR + 4 GB RAM sollte genug Power liefern. Alles darüber ist Verschwendung.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Mit der Nvidia Graka, die 22 Euro kostet und schlechter als die HD4000 ist und einem steinalten Prozessor soll er also glücklicher werden?
> 
> Sorry, aber da rettet kein Treiber dein Vorschlag.



Für seine Bedürfnisse reicht ein Athlon II vollkommen aus, zudem kostet die Kombo deutlich weniger als ein i3....





target2804 schrieb:


> Es ging doch um die leistung des i3 im verlgiech zum AMD...
> außerdem ist die graka langsamer als die igp.
> 
> 
> jeanboy hat mich schon verstanden.



Hmm du schreibst aber Handy  Aber ihr scheint mir hier schon das dreamteam zu bilden wie ich sehe

Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Treiber von Nvidia trotzdem bedeutend besser, vermutlich würde es sogar ausreichen, wenn er seine alte Graka weiterverwendet....

Ansonsten kann man auch noch über einen Athlon II X4 nachdenken, falls es wirklich zu wenig Leistung für ihn sein sollte. Die teile sind super zu undervolten und für sowas allemal in Ordnung.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du diese Metapher nicht verstehen willst, oder alles auf die Goldwaage legst, ist das deine sache. wer den sinn verstehen wollte, hat ihn verstanden.
eine graka zu kaufen, die langsamer ist als eine quasi "kostenlose" igp ist da eher unsinn.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Metapher nicht verstehen willst, oder alles auf die Goldwaage legst, ist das deine sache. wer den sinn verstehen wollte, hat ihn verstanden.
> eine graka zu kaufen, die langsamer ist als eine quasi "kostenlose" igp ist da eher unsinn.


 
Nicht alle haben Deutsch LK gehabt aber ich habs jetzt auch verstanden


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

media PC, mein vorschlag, (HTPC) 

MB: MSI B75IA-E33, B75 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7733-010R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
cpu: Intel Celeron Dual-Core G540, 2x 2.50GHz, boxed (BX80623G540) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ddr3: Crucial DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (CT2KIT25664BA1339) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GK: Sapphire Radeon HD 5450, 2GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, lite retail (11166-45-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: ADATA S510 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AS510S3-120GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BL: LiteOn iHOS104 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-37) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GH: BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT:FSP Fortron/Source Zen 300W ATX 2.0 (passiv) (PPA3000205) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der pc ist sogut wie lautlose, das einzigste was dreht wird der boxet kühler sein, der pc ist dennoch nix für gamer, das ist eine reiner media PC, auf neusten stand.
gesamt 424€ ohne versand.


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

Sandy bridge Celeron nennst du auf neustem stand 
würde das so niemandem als media-pc empfehlen.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i3-3225, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33225)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
2 x Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Chieftec Mesh CT-01B schwarz
1 x Cougar A350  350W ATX 2.3

(statt 8gb ram nur 4 auswählen)
sind 450€


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wo soll die Wärme raus vom Netzteil @Konterschock? Wenn dann gleich einen i3 und einen HR-02 Macho semipassiv. Und das Prodigy in weiß^^

Target:  Außer:

NT das hier: RAP 350
Gehäuse das hier: Sharkoon MS140


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

V.a. die aussage "neuster stand" und dann sandy bridge^^


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

Habe das case genommen, weil du auch hinten 120mm lüfter anschließen kannst.

sry d.p.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Habe das case genommen, weil du auch hinten 120mm lüfter anschließen kannst.


 
Okay, aber beim MS140 wird die hintere Entlüftung vom NT übernommen und man spart sich den zusätzlichen Luffi


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Okay, aber beim MS140 wird die hintere Entlüftung vom NT übernommen und man spart sich den zusätzlichen Luffi


 
auch ein argument. denke keines der cases ist falsch.
allerdings würde ich halt keinen celeron nehmen, darum gings mir


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

@*target2804*
mein teil kann schon BL wiedergeben was deiner nicht kann. hier geht es nicht um hige end, hier geht es um ein media pc , 1. lautlose 2. schnell 3. stromsparend.

*@ct5010*
wozu luft strom wenn der pc nicht heis sprich warm wird, da kein hige end! für ein media pc perfekt aufgebaut!, auserdem ist das Gehäuse vom @*target2804* sau hässlisch!

dazu kommt wir reden hier von ein media pc und kein hige end sprich i3 brauch kein mensch für media!


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

@KonterSchock i3 ist von der Prozessorleistung besser, brauchen tuts man nicht ist aber zukunftssicherer. Außerdem ist Luftstrom wohl in PCs immer gut


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> @KonterSchock i3 ist von der Prozessorleistung besser, brauchen tuts man nicht ist aber zukunftssicherer. Außerdem ist Luftstrom wohl in PCs immer gut


der media pc wird doch garnicht heiß, hallo??? der celeron ist ausreichend, und schnell genug, auserdem hat der celeron nix mehr mit der vergangenheit zu tun, die heutigen celerons sind die reste von SB sowie EB.
der media pc ist leise , stromsparen und kann problemlos bluerays wiedergeben , mann kann ihn sogar als wohnzimmer pc nutzen sprich media pc. hat alles und langsam ist er nicht , da ssd genutzt wird. auserdem ist doch bei dem BitFenix Prodigy ein 120 lüfter und ein 140 verbaut, das reicht doch.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich wird jeder PC heiß. Ich würde nicht ohne CPU-Kühler "kühlen". Und ja ich weiß die heutigen Celerons sind die unterschätzten Prozis überhaupt aber trotzdem ist ein i3 besser.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Natürlich wird jeder PC heiß. Ich würde nicht ohne CPU-Kühler "kühlen". Und ja ich weiß die heutigen Celerons sind die unterschätzten Prozis überhaupt aber trotzdem ist ein i3 besser.


 der boxet kühler reicht doch! und ein 120er lüfter doch auch, das reicht vollkommnen. ja ein i3 ist besser aber auch ums 4fache teurer.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

und wenn der TE es richtig machen will dann denn hier ,

MB:MSI B75MA-P45, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7798-010R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
cpu:Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU KÜHLER: Deepcool Iceedge 400 NI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ddr3: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
gk:Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC Borderlands 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N66TOC-2GD-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
gh:Fractal Design Arc Mini (FD-CA-ARC-MINI-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
nt:Super Flower Golden Green Pro 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550P14XE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ssd:Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BL: LG Electronics BH10LS30 schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

rein fürs media abzuraten! 

Gaming ist mit dem teil auch möglich. fast um die 800€ glaub sogar drunter!


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Jaja, i3 unnötig und dann direkt einen i5... Epicfail. Und Gaming wurde ja nicht gewünscht. Das NT ist suboptimal das E9 480W ist besser. Den CPU-Kühler kenne ich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube ihr habt alle vergessen, dass der T.E. schon längst eine Konfiguration für gut befand, die ähnlich wie die von Target ist:



Jeanboy schrieb:


> CPU:  hardwareversand.de  - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i3-3225 Box, LGA1155 ~125 (um  auch in 5 Jahren + genug Leistung zu haben
> Ram:  hardwareversand.de  - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz  PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 ~17
> NT:  hardwareversand.de  - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 350 Watt ~39
> Windows: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004BMPJZO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum ~40
> ...


 

Will der T.E. ein Blu Ray Laufwerk, soll er es sagen, dann kommt noch eins dazu und gut ist...


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Metapher nicht verstehen willst, oder alles auf die Goldwaage legst, ist das deine sache. wer den sinn verstehen wollte, hat ihn verstanden.
> eine graka zu kaufen, die langsamer ist als eine quasi "kostenlose" igp ist da eher unsinn.



Ich leg es gern auf die Goldwaage, weil solche Posts einfach für die Katz sind!
Aber scheinbar bist du etwas schwer von Begriff 
Ein Athlon + Graka ist ~50€ günstiger als dein vorgeschlagener i3, wieso also mehr Geld ausgeben, wenn es auch weniger tut?



ct5010 schrieb:


> Nicht alle haben Deutsch LK gehabt aber ich habs jetzt auch verstanden



Und nicht alle berücksichtigen den Wunsch des TEs sowenig Geld wie möglich zu investieren!



KonterSchock schrieb:


> dazu kommt wir reden hier von ein media pc und kein hige end sprich i3 brauch kein mensch für media!



Dankeschön, dass Versuch ich schon die ganze Zeit zu vermitteln, ein Athlon reicht auch vollkommen aus. Lieber noch ne SSD als Systemplatte bringt einen größeren Leistungsschub.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

@*Jeanboy*

wenn er deine konfig nimmt und ein bl dazu, kommt der locker auf 450€ da ist doch mein erstes system besser 424€ ungefähr und es hat schon ein bl dabei, und lautlos dazu, das beste ich hab eine ssd drin was du nicht drin hast!


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @*Jeanboy*
> 
> wenn er deine konfig nimmt und ein bl dazu, kommt der locker auf 450€ da ist doch mein erstes system besser 424€ ungefähr und es hat schon ein bl dabei, und lautlos dazu, das beste ich hab eine ssd drin was du nicht drin hast!


 
pass mal auf: wenn du nur drauf stehst, dass irgendwer sagt "ja ich nehme KonterSchock´s" Konfig, dann bist du hier falsch. ich sehe nur, dass du verzweifelt deine config anpreisen willst, die ich im allgemeinen auch nicht 100% befürworte. für mich passt das nicht hier rein und widerstrebt, zumindest meinem persönlichen grundgedanken der kaufberatung, in der wir alle GEMEINSAM EINE Lösung finden und nicht jeder seine sachen postet und innerlich hofft, dass es genau so gekauft wird, um das ego zu pushen



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich leg es gern auf die Goldwaage, weil solche Posts einfach für die Katz sind!
> Aber scheinbar bist du etwas schwer von Begriff
> Ein Athlon + Graka ist ~50€ günstiger als dein vorgeschlagener i3, wieso also mehr Geld ausgeben, wenn es auch weniger tut?
> 
> ...



du bist schwer von begriff: du drehst ihm ne graka an, die schlechter ist als ne IGP, dazu n prozzi der von intel zersägt wird. wenn es hier nur darum geht, das günstigste zu finden, dann empfehle ich ab jetzt für office pc´s nur noch pentium 4. der ist günstig, reicht auch vollkommen aus.
es geht eher um gutes P/l-verhältnis bei guter leistung, da kann dein vorschlag nicht mitreden.


sorry doppelpost, war grad in rage.


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Für die Anforderungen im Startpost reicht ein Pentium G oder ein kleiner Llano völlig aus.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Oktober 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @*Jeanboy*
> 
> wenn er deine konfig nimmt und ein bl dazu, kommt der locker auf 450€ da ist doch mein erstes system besser 424€ ungefähr und es hat schon ein bl dabei, und lautlos dazu, das beste ich hab eine ssd drin was du nicht drin hast!


 
Dafür habe ich eine HDD drin, das ist kein Argument (und jetzt komm bitte nicht, dass deiner Meinung nach in einen Office PC eine SSD reicht)


Mir geht es darum, dass er auch in 5 Jahren noch Spaß an seinem Rechner hat, wenn er jetzt schon eine eingestaubte CPU kauft, wird er
in 5 Jahren mit Sicherheit nicht mehr Spaß dran haben. Da ist eine SSD aufrüsten deutlich einfacher.

Mich regt es total auf, dass du immer versuchst DEINE Konfiguration zu verteidigen und nur diese sehr gut ist. Man kann diskutieren, aber man 
sollte nicht auf seine Meinung verharren, sondern auch mal akzeptieren, dass gewissen Dinge einfach besser wären


Mein Konfig ist unter seinem Budget (er braucht wohl eh kein Blu Ray Laufwerk) und hat genug Leistung, um in den nächsten Jahren noch 
gut dazustehen, sie ist nicht die billigste Konfig, aber auch nicht über seinem Budget, also passt das


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

@*target2804* 
, es geht mir garnicht wer hier besser ist, aber ihr stellt mich ja als depp hin, obwohl *Softy* der gleichen meinung ist das ein Pentium G total ausreichend ist , warum kommst du *target2804* daher und empfehlst ein i3 obwohl das garnicht nötig ist. wie gesagt es geht hier nicht um hige end........

@*Jeanboy *
wenn ich das schon lese ein pc der in 5jahren noch gut ist, eemmmm als wäre meine konfig in 5jahren soviel schlechter als deine, glaub mir meine konfig reicht voll aus, die zweite konfig ist masslos übertrieben für diesen einsatz, ich schrieb es weil ich zeigen wollte das es nach oben keine grenze gibt , ich selbst würde die konfig2 nie bauen sprich für medien abzuspielen. ich kann euch mal meine echte meinung posten sprich was ich wirklich tun würde, emmm ich hatte es ja schon gepostet, GK abgeändert.

MB: MSI B75IA-E33, B75 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7733-010R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
cpu: Intel Celeron Dual-Core G540, 2x 2.50GHz, boxed (BX80623G540) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ddr3: Crucial DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (CT2KIT25664BA1339) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GK:http://geizhals.de/659629
SSD: ADATA S510 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AS510S3-120GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BL: LiteOn iHOS104 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-37) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GH: BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT:FSP Fortron/Source Zen 300W ATX 2.0 (passiv) (PPA3000205) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

@*Softy* 
was würdest du dazu sagen und was würdest du dadran besser machen wollen?


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Oktober 2012)

Also ich sehe, dass meine Konfig billiger und leistungsstärker ist, da der T.E. nichts von Blu Ray erwähnt hat.

Mir ist es egal, was du schreibst, das Thema hier ist für mich abgehakt.

Der T.E. war mit meiner Konfig zufrieden, damit hat er genug Leistung (mit deinem alten Prozessor hat er die eben nicht!)


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Also ich sehe, dass meine Konfig billiger und leistungsstärker ist, da der T.E. nichts von Blu Ray erwähnt hat.
> 
> Mir ist es egal, was du schreibst, das Thema hier ist für mich abgehakt.
> 
> Der T.E. war mit meiner Konfig zufrieden, damit hat er genug Leistung (mit deinem alten Prozessor hat er die eben nicht!)


 ui ui, das G modell reich aber vollkommen aus. von deiner angeblichen super cpu hat er eh nix wenn er ein film guckt, mit dem G modell gehts genau so gut! 
an seiner stelle würde ich ein BL einbauen weil DVD am sterben ist. mein system brauch keine super cpu, auserdem ist die ssd ja noch da, durch sie ist alles viel schneller, er brauch keine super cpu! das G modell reicht wie oftmals geschrieben ausreichend aus.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

ASRock FM2A55M-DGS + AMD A8-5500 + Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U  Reicht VÖLLIG aus.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> ASRock FM2A55M-DGS + AMD A8-5500 + Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U  Reicht VÖLLIG aus.


 warum 8GB??? hab ich was verpasst? 4GB reicht voll aus! wofür 8GB??? er zockt nicht halloooo!
dein amd ist viel zu teuer , das hier tuts auch http://geizhals.de/671506


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Oktober 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ui ui, das G modell reich aber vollkommen aus. von deiner angeblichen super cpu hat er eh nix wenn er ein film guckt, mit dem G modell gehts genau so gut!
> an seiner stelle würde ich ein BL einbauen weil DVD am sterben ist. mein system brauch keine super cpu, auserdem ist die ssd ja noch da, durch sie ist alles viel schneller, er brauch keine super cpu! das G modell reicht wie oftmals geschrieben ausreichend aus.


 
Mein absolut letzter Post hierzu:

1. [...], bleib doch mal bitte bei einem gehobenen Ton.
2. Kann er mit deinem Laufwerk keine einzige Blu Ray DVD gucken, da ihm die Abspielsoftware fehlt
3. Ist sowohl Blu Ray als auch DVD am aussterben, Streams und Downloads sind die Zukunft
4. Ist deine SSD sehr langsam für eine SSD, da würde ich die 1 TB schon bevorzugen
5. Reicht ein kleiner Prozessor *jetzt* (das habe ich nicht angezweifelt, siehe Post #14), was ist in 5 Jahren?
Oft ist es so, dass wir sagen, dass ein alter Pentium nicht mehr ausreicht, erneuert werden muss, die andren reichen aber meistens noch


Mein System war für ihn super ausgelegt, alles bei HWV lieferbar und er war damit zufrieden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> du bist schwer von begriff: du drehst ihm ne graka an, die schlechter ist als ne IGP, dazu n prozzi der von intel zersägt wird. wenn es hier nur darum geht, das günstigste zu finden, dann empfehle ich ab jetzt für office pc´s nur noch pentium 4. der ist günstig, reicht auch vollkommen aus.
> es geht eher um gutes P/l-verhältnis bei guter leistung, da kann dein vorschlag nicht mitreden.


 
Eigentlich sollte man sich auf dein Niveau nicht herablassen, aber so kann man das einfach nicht stehen lassen.
In einem Forum sollte man eig. eine gewissen Lesekompetenz voraussetzen, welche du scheinbar nicht besitzt!

Hiernochmal zum mitlesen vom TE:



Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> außer Normalkram wie Word,  Excel, Internet und eMail will ich mit meinem PC vor allem Filme  anschauen. Von DVD und auch als Stream. Spiele spiel ich nicht.
> !


 


Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> 1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich ne ganze Ecke unter 500 Euronen bleiben kann.



--> niedrige Anforderungen für ein heutiges System und es soll möglichst günstig sein.

Eine Graka die schlechter ist als die IGP interessant! In der Rohleistung vielleicht, aber bei den Treibern gewiss nicht und für seine Zwecke ausreichend!
Für was brauch er den bitteschön eine CPU für über 100€ wenn er nicht zockt? Willst ihm als nächstes nen i7 aufschwätzen?!
Für Office Anwendungen wird auch in Zukunft ein Athlon II noch vollkommen ausreichen. Alles andere ist überdimensioniert und Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen, dann lieber noch eine SSD die beschleunigt sein System merklich mehr!
Aber dafür sollte man halt auch lesen was der TE möchte und nicht nur einfach strg+v den standard schmarn hineinschreiben.
Und was das p/l Verhältnis betrifft, kann mein Vorschlag sehr wohl mithalten, da er fast die Hälfte von deinem kostet
Zudem könntest ihm auch noch eine günstige APU von AMD empfehlen, wäre auch noch günstiger als der vorgeschlagene i3 und für die Zwecke des TEs vollkommen ausreichend.
Es muss nicht immer ein Porsche sein!

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du einen Athlon empfiehlst kannst du ihm auch ein Mainboard mit Grafikchipsatz empfehlen dann kannst du die Grafikkarte sparen.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Oktober 2012)

Könnt ihr hier mal mit dem Kindergarten aufhören, is ja genau schlimm, als bei ComputerBild 

Ich empfehle übrigens auch den i3, der Pentium ist schon zu alt.

Btw.. nochmal die Gute Konfig:



Jeanboy schrieb:


> CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i3-3225 Box, LGA1155 ~125 (um auch in 5 Jahren + genug Leistung zu haben
> Ram: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 ~17
> NT: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 350 Watt ~39
> Windows: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004BMPJZO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum ~40
> ...


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Die ist fast perfekt, man könnte die Platte jetzt durch eine 7200.14 ersetzen und das NT durch ein RAP 450, das hat hardwareversand aber nicht^^ Warum eigentlich kein Eigenbau?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich empfehle übrigens auch den i3, der Pentium ist schon zu alt.


 
Wieso ist der Pentium alt?
Der basiert auf der gleichen Architektur. Nur eben abgespeckt.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht meint er den Sandy Pentium


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (15. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt blick ich nicht mehr durch. Danke an alle, aber das ist mir jetzt alles zu hoch.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass alle empfohlenen Konfigurationen ihren Zweck erfüllen, die Frage nach der besten Variante aber nicht eindeutig zu beantworten ist?

Und zweitens: Kann ich nicht einfach einen HTPC nehmen? z. B den hier:
Prozessor	AMD® Zacate E-350 2 x 1,6 GHz - Sockel FM1(18W DP)
Mainboard	ASRock® E350M1 - AMD A50M Chipsatz - Sockel FM1 mini-ATX
Festplatte	Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
2000GB
RAM	4GB DDR3 RAM TeamGroup Elite 1333 MHz
Grafik	AMD® Radeon HD 6310 Graphics
Laufwerk	Sony Optiarc AD-7740H Slim DVD-RW Laufwerk
Gehäuse	LC-Power LC-1360mi Mini-ITX (HTPC)
Netzteil	75W extern (lautlos)
Anschlüsse 	FRONT: 3,5mm Klinke Ein-/Ausgang, 2 x USB
BACK: PS2-Combo, Gb-LAN, 6 x USB, HDMI, VGA, Audio, Netz
Besonderheiten	HDMI, VGA, 5.1 Surround Sound, Festplatten Erweiterungsslot für Plug-and-Play Einsatz
Betriebssystem	Auf Wunsch kann ein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert werden.
Zur Auswahl stehen:
Kostenlose Windows 7 30 Tage Testversion
Kostenlose Windows 8 30 Tage Testversion
Lieferumfang 	Netzteil mit Stromkabel, Handbücher, Treiber-CD's

Kostet bei Ebay 269 Flocken
SuperPuter - Komplett PC HTPC MediaCenter - AMD E350 - DVD - 4GB RAM - 2TB HDMI | eBay


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Finger weg, viel zu teuer!  Und auch noch LC-Power 

Zacate ist übrigens nicht Sockel FM1 

Die beste Variante ist von Legacyy...


----------



## Legacyy (15. Oktober 2012)

@Tresh
meinte den Sandy^^ Wenn der i3 in ne Konfig für 390€ passt kann man den auf jeden Fall nehmen.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

@Legacyy 
Bau doch lieber eine SSD ein anstat HDD.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Tresh
> meinte den Sandy^^ Wenn der i3 in ne Konfig für 390€ passt kann man den auf jeden Fall nehmen.


 
Der Sandy Pentium ist doch völlig ausreichend.
Der ist im Grunde genommen ein i3 nur ohne SMT und mit schwächerer IGP.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Oktober 2012)

Ne HDD hat mehr kapazität und ist billiger. Des bisschen an Schnelligkeit durch die SSD ist den Mehrpreis nicht wert.

@Tresh
der i3 ist ja genau wegen der IGP drin, damit es keine Probleme gibt


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Warnung, ct5010, aber verdammt nochmal könnt ihr denn alle keinen Klartext???
Was zur Hölle soll das heißen Zacate ist nicht Sockel FM???
...n prozzi der von intel zersägt wird???
...ein kleiner Llano???
...einen HR-02 Macho semipassiv???
...das Prodigy in weiß???
Ich brauch einfach nur nen Scheiß-Rechner, mit dem ich Filme kucken kann, verdammt nochmal


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Oktober 2012)

Llano ist eine CPU-Serie von AMD, die für HTPCs gedacht ist, da diese weniger CPU Leistung als vergleichbare Intel CPUs haben.
Dafür ist die Grafikleistung der Integrierten Grafik viel höher.

Das Bitfenix Prodigy ist ein Gehäuse der Marke Bitfenix, das es in schwarz und weiß gibt.


Ein HR-02 ist ein sehr leistungsstarker CPU-Kühler von Thermalright.

Semi-Passiv heißt, dass kein CPU Lüfter installiert ist.
Die warme Luft wird lediglich von den Gehäuselüftern ,, abtransportiert ''


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Ich brauch einfach nur nen Scheiß-Rechner, mit dem ich Filme kucken kann, verdammt nochmal


 
Entschuldige meine Direktheit - aber in dem Falle latsch innen MediaMarkt und kauf dirn Office PC für 400€, der kann das - und die verkaufen auch "Scheiß-Rechner".

Ist es denn wirklich zu viel verlangt, Wörter wie Zacate oder Sockel FM, Llano oder ähnliches in Google einzutippen? Auf diese Weise wüsstest du in Minuten über was hier gefachsimpelt wird, ohne diejenigen, die dir hier helfen wollen (und sogar jetzt noch dir erklären was das alles ist wie ich888!) noch ans Bein zu pinkeln.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenns zu schwer ist: Let me google that for you 

HR-02 Macho ist ein CPU-Kühler von Thermalright, den kann man auch semipassiv betreiben, das heißt, dass da kein Lüfter drauf ist.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @Tresh
> der i3 ist ja genau wegen der IGP drin, damit es keine Probleme gibt


 
Gibt doch auch so keine. 
Solange die IGP Hardwarebeschleunigung zur Entlastung der CPU hat reicht das immer.
Selbst mit den Lynnfield IGPs kannst du problemlos Filme schauen. Wieso sollte das also mit Sandy IGP plötzlich nicht gehen?


----------



## Legacyy (15. Oktober 2012)

Das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis 
Wenns reicht und der TE mit dem Pentium zufrieden wird kann man den natürlich auch nehmen


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

was habt ihr gegen meine Konfiguration? 
Das habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden was da gegen spricht, @trash gibt auch grünes Licht für denn Pentium g. Und wie gesagt ein i3 ist unnötig, @fernwirkkopf achte dadrauf das eine SSD und ein blue ray Laufwerk in der Konfiguration vorkommt, kann ich dir echt nur ans Herz legen , und zu der cpu reicht ein Pentium der g Serie, beim i3 zahlst du ein Haufen, das auch noch unnötig. Achte drauf das du eine separate grafikkarte mit nimmst , die Intel GPU/grafikeinheit ist für die Katze.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Der i3 ist einfach zukunftssicherer. Für ein Low Budget Media PC ist der Pentium doch i.O.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wenns reicht und der TE mit dem Pentium zufrieden wird kann man den natürlich auch nehmen


 
Solange es kein Pentium 4 ist.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja ok dann Pentium I.  Ne sollte halt ein "moderner" sein. Sandy oder Ivy, erkannt man am "G" -Kürzel am Anfang. Die Ivy Pentiums heißen "G2xxx" aber die Sandy Celerons sind auch ok (Ivy gibts nicht). Aber da das Geld anscheinend vorhanden ist, ist ein i3 auch gut.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Klar wenn er die Knete hat würde ich auch 50€ mehr ausgeben und den i3 nehmen. Eventuell den i3 mit der HD4000 auch wenn man die nicht unbedingt braucht.


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2012)

So ein Quark, die IGP reicht für Filme vollkommen aus und die Treiberprobleme konnte ich bisher nur bei Spielen feststellen!
Ein i3 ist imho auch sinnlos, wenn es so günstig wie möglich sein muss!


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2012)

Naja ein p4-661 mit 3,6ghz würde für ein Media pc auch reichen, aber davon rate ich ab, der Verbrauch ist viel zu hoch, dann lieber ein celeron der heutigen Zeit, Pentium g Serie.

Vergess schnell denn p4. Lohnt nicht mehr.


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2012)

Nein, ein Pentium 4 würde definitiv nicht mehr ausreichen, zumindest nicht für .h264 oder .vc-1 (bei ein bisschen schärferen Einstellungen)! 
Geschweige denn bei aufwändigere Codecs bzw. Kompressionen...


----------



## Timsu (15. Oktober 2012)

Es wurde bisher nur von Youtubevideos und DVDs geredet.
Da muss kein neuer REchner gekauft werden, da liegt einfach nur ein Softwareproblem vor.


Bei Blurays und anderen HD Filmen ist das freilich was anderes.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Nein, ein Pentium 4 würde definitiv nicht mehr ausreichen, zumindest nicht für .h264 oder .vc-1 (bei ein bisschen schärferen Einstellungen)!
> Geschweige denn bei aufwändigere Codecs bzw. Kompressionen...


 
Mein P4 519K oder wie der heißt, @3,06GHz + HD6450 hat für alle Videos gereicht bis FullHD


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde Windows erst mal neu installieren und die Treiber aktualisieren. Dann die Codec installieren die so gebraucht werden und dann schauen.
Ein Pentium 4 mit HT mit so um 3GHz sollte auch alleine stark genug sein um Full HD Material ohne GPU Beschleunigung abspielen zu können.


----------



## ct5010 (15. Oktober 2012)

Der 519K hatte kein SMT aber hierum geht es auch gar nicht


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (15. Oktober 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Entschuldige meine Direktheit - aber in dem Falle latsch innen MediaMarkt und kauf dirn Office PC für 400€, der kann das - und die verkaufen auch "Scheiß-Rechner".
> 
> Ist es denn wirklich zu viel verlangt, Wörter wie Zacate oder Sockel FM, Llano oder ähnliches in Google einzutippen? Auf diese Weise wüsstest du in Minuten über was hier gefachsimpelt wird, ohne diejenigen, die dir hier helfen wollen (und sogar jetzt noch dir erklären was das alles ist wie ich888!) noch ans Bein zu pinkeln.



Will doch niemandem ans Bein pinkeln! Sorry, wenn das so angekommen ist! Aber ich bin jetzt langsam mit den Nerven am Ende.
Ich dachte ich stell ne einfache Frage und krieg ne Handvoll einfache Antworten.
Ich verstehe dieses Forum hier so, dass Leute ohne Ahnung sich an Leute mit Ahnung wenden können um Auskünfte auf dem Niveau ihrer nicht oder kaum vorhandenen Ahnung zu bekommen. Und die Fachsimpelei ist mir einfach zu viel, das hilft mir nicht weiter, auch wenns gut gemeint ist.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Dann stelle deine Frage einfach nochmal.
Was genau willst du machen? 
Nur DVDs schauen oder auch was anderes?
Welchen Rechner hast du jetzt. Bitte liste mal die Komponenten auf.


----------



## soth (15. Oktober 2012)

Im Grunde genommen ist es so: 
Es streiten sich zwei Parteien zwischen "die Minimalkonfig reicht aus" und "Kauf lieber das, damit hast du länger deinen Spass" 
Wenn du jetzt sagst du willst so wenig wie nötig ausgeben dann ist die Sache mehr oder weniger schon gegessen...

Also jetzt mein Appel an dich: 
Sag was du möchtest! Die Minimalkonfig oder mehr Leistung...

Oder setz einfach mal deinen PC neu auf und schaue ob es daran liegt


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Athlon empfiehlst kannst du ihm auch ein Mainboard mit Grafikchipsatz empfehlen dann kannst du die Grafikkarte sparen.


 
Weil ich Nvidia mehr mag  und es preislich keinen Unterschied macht, ob man eine günstigeres Bord nimmt oder eins das etwas teurer ist und ne IGP hat.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Der i3 ist einfach zukunftssicherer. Für ein Low Budget Media PC ist der Pentium doch i.O.


 
Erklär mir mal bitte, wo ein i3 bei Office Anwendungen zukunftsicherer ist?

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso ihr alle für nen stinknormalen Office PC unbedingt mehr ausgeben wollt... SSD oder eventuell ein Bluraylaufwerk, falls der TE das möchte ist doch sinnvoller.

mfg

Bärenmarke

PS: Bei eurem Posttempo muss ich sagen, ihr habt doch alle zu viel Freizeit


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Weil ich Nvidia mehr mag  und es preislich keinen Unterschied macht, ob man eine günstigeres Bord nimmt oder eins das etwas teurer ist und ne IGP hat.



Dann nimm doch ein Mainboard mit GeForce Chipsatz.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch ein Mainboard mit GeForce Chipsatz.


 
Ich hab eins  Aber leider gibt es keine aktuellen für den AM3+ Sockel mehr


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2012)

also leute zum themer P4, mag ja sein das er reicht aber ich rate davon ab dann lieber ein E2140/60 oder sogar ein e4300 für 11€ bis 20€ aus dem ebay, vorraus gesetzt man hat die platine und denn speicher zu, hat man dies nicht dann sollte mann auch diese geschichte hinter sich lassen und lieber zum Pentium G (Intel Celeron Dual-Core G540, 2x 2.50GHz, boxed (BX80623G540) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) greifen, ich wiederhole mich ungern aber wie schon geschrieben ein i3 ist hier fehl am platz!

Te
was hast du denn für hardware verbaut?

möchtest du Bluray Funktion haben oder nicht? ist dir eine ssd lieber als eine hdd? dazu möchte ich noch was sagen, eine HDD mag zwar mehr Gigabyte haben als eine SSD aber 1. die ssd ist viel schneller  2.das ganze betriebs system läuft schneller ab als mit einer HDD , wie ich dich verstehe möchtest du einfach nur playern ohne viel abzuspeichern, da ist die HDD doch schon mal aus der geschichte , soviel platz brauchst du auch nicht! eine ssd mit 64/128GB reicht da voll aus!

und greif bloss zu eine kleinen HD grafikkarte, die intel igpu ist nur fürs office ok.


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> möchtest du Bluray Funktion haben oder nicht? ist dir eine ssd lieber als eine hdd? dazu möchte ich noch was sagen, eine HDD mag zwar mehr Gigabyte haben als eine SSD aber 1. die ssd ist viel schneller  2.das ganze betriebs system läuft schneller ab als mit einer HDD , wie ich dich verstehe möchtest du einfach nur playern ohne viel abzuspeichern, da ist die HDD doch schon mal aus der geschichte , soviel platz brauchst du auch nicht! eine ssd mit 64/128GB reicht da voll aus!
> 
> und greif bloss zu eine kleinen HD grafikkarte, die intel igpu ist nur fürs office ok.



64 GB reichen mit Sicherheit nicht. Da hat man max. 15 GB freien Speicher, der Rest ist System/Treiber/Programme

Und eine SSD verkürzt nur die Ladezeiten... Also ob Word nach 3 Sekunden oder nach 10 Sekunden offen ist, ist doch egal?
Bei Office werden nur kleine Anwendungen geöffnet, da hat man kaum ein Nutzen aus der SSD (bis auf den Start des Betriebssystems)

Die SSD's, wie wir sie kennen, wird es auch nicht mehr soo lange geben, PCI-E SSD's sind die Zukunft


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (16. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann stelle deine Frage einfach nochmal.
> Was genau willst du machen?
> Nur DVDs schauen oder auch was anderes?
> Welchen Rechner hast du jetzt. Bitte liste mal die Komponenten auf.


 
außer Normalkram wie Word, Excel, Internet und eMail will ich mit meinem PC vor allem Filme anschauen. Von DVD und auch als Stream.
DVDs, keine BluRays, N24.de-Livestream, Dokus und andere Filme auf www.arte.tv, Filem von Festplatte, YouTube-Clips
Spiele spiel ich nicht.
Mein jetziger ist ein Siemens Fujitsu, Celeron 3,06GHz, 2GB RAM, Win XP SP3



soth schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist es so:
> Es streiten sich zwei Parteien zwischen "die Minimalkonfig reicht aus" und "Kauf lieber das, damit hast du länger deinen Spass"
> Wenn du jetzt sagst du willst so wenig wie nötig ausgeben dann ist die Sache mehr oder weniger schon gegessen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Minimalkonfig bitte. Was bringt mir mehr Leistung, wenn meine Anforderungen erfüllt sind?



Dass du länger Spaß dran hast  Minimalkonfig wird wohl in 2-3 Jahren total lahmen, kostet dafür aber nur ~250 Euro


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

Wenn minimal, dann so: 

CPU: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/66360/Intel+Celeron+Dual-Core+G550+Box%2C+LGA1155.article ~ 39
Ram: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 ~17
NT: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 350 Watt ~39
Windows: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004BMPJZO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum ~40
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooltek K3 Evo 3.0 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil ~37
HDD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II ~64
MB: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX ~65

301€

2-3 Jahren ist vlt. etwas kurz, der PC wird es so 4 Jahre schaffen, dann geht ihm die Puste aus.


----------



## Timsu (16. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal:
Der TE braucht für seine Aufgaben keinen neuen PC, sondern nur eine Win. Neuinstallation


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (16. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Dass du länger Spaß dran hast  Minimalkonfig wird wohl in 2-3 Jahren total lahmen, kostet dafür aber nur ~200 Euro


 
Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich jetzt oder in fünf Jahren eine DVD in den Rechner schiebe? Ob ich jetzt oder in 5 Jahren eine Doku auf arte.tv anschaue? Ob ich jetzzt oder in fünf Jahren einen Film von der Festplatte ankucke? Lässt ein PC mit der Zeit nach? Versteh ich nicht, sorry...


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Nein ein PC lässt nicht nach, außer du müllst Windows voll. Hardware bleibt leistungstechnisch gleich, funktioniert, oder nicht. Trotzdem geht ihm dann die Puste aus, früher brauchte man für XP nur 128MB RAM, für Win7 jetzt schon mindestens 1GB.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich jetzt oder in fünf Jahren eine DVD in den Rechner schiebe? Ob ich jetzt oder in 5 Jahren eine Doku auf arte.tv anschaue? Ob ich jetzzt oder in fünf Jahren einen Film von der Festplatte ankucke? Lässt ein PC mit der Zeit nach? Versteh ich nicht, sorry...


 
Es kommt darauf an wie sich das entwickelt.
Es kann sein dass die Streams in 5 Jahren alle nur noch in 4k vorhanden sind. Dann reicht der Rechner natürlich nicht mehr.
Allerdings kann dir keiner sagen wie sich das entwickeln wird.
Ich würde nach dem kaufen was heute ist und gut.


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke Threshold und ct5010, das verklart einiges für mich.
Ok, dann bleibts dabei: Minimalconfig. Ein letzter Anlauf mit einer letzten Bitte um konkrete Vorschläge oder ggfs, Bestätigung der bereits vorgestellten.
Seid ihr bitte nochmal so nett?


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie geasgt mit der Minimalkonfig wirst du ohne Betriebssystemwechsel zwar lange Spaß haben, aber der Spaß ist dann vorbei, wenn das BS von deinen benötigten Programmen, die auch immer leistungshungriger werden, nicht mehr unterstützt wird. Geh lieber auf Nummer sicher und nimm den i3. Der hält lange.


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ist sowohl Blu Ray als auch DVD am aussterben, Streams und Downloads sind die Zukunft



Blödsinn, solange Deutschland Entwicklungsland in Sachen Netzausbau bleibt mit Sicherheit nicht!



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Und eine SSD verkürzt nur die Ladezeiten... Also ob Word nach 3 Sekunden oder nach 10 Sekunden offen ist, ist doch egal?
> Bei Office werden nur kleine Anwendungen geöffnet, da hat man kaum ein Nutzen aus der SSD (bis auf den Start des Betriebssystems)
> 
> Die SSD's, wie wir sie kennen, wird es auch nicht mehr soo lange geben, PCI-E SSD's sind die Zukunft



Du möchtest ihm eine schnellere CPU aufschwätzen, von der er in Officearbeiten absolut nichts merken wird, machst aber gleichzeitig eine SSD schlecht, mit der Begründung man würde den Geschwindigkeitzuwachs kaum spüren  So ein Quatsch habe ich selten gelesen, entscheide dich doch mal!

Genau so wenig werden in naher Zukunft PCI-E SSDs standard sein, die Preise sind für den normalen User einfach viel zu hoch!

Durch einbisschen googlen, habe ich die Lösung für den TE für 199€ gefunden 

http://www.hardwaremania24.de/mod_info.php?mod_id=04208

Sollte für seine Zwecke mehr als ausreichen und er brauch auch nicht selbst dran handanlegen, außer Windows zu installieren.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich will nicht wissen welches Netzteil da verbaut ist ....


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (16. Oktober 2012)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Blödsinn, solange Deutschland Entwicklungsland in Sachen Netzausbau bleibt mit Sicherheit nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Wow, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Für 135 Euronen nehm ich den und dann wird gefeiert! Danke nochmal allen Beteiligten für die hingebungsvolle und unermüdliche Beratung. Ich werde berichten!*


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

ist da überhaupt eine HDD dabei ?


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> *Wow, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Für 135 Euronen nehm ich den und dann wird gefeiert! Danke nochmal allen Beteiligten für die hingebungsvolle und unermüdliche Beratung. Ich werde berichten!*


 
Ich musste meinen Beitrag leider editieren, da ich auf ein Aufrüstkit kam, aber 199€ find ich auch noch ok


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

Einer der beschi**ensten PC's die ich je gesehen hab  
Der hält maximal 1 Jahr xDD


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

ist immer noch der Aufrüst-PC drin


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> *Wow, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Für 135 Euronen nehm ich den und dann wird gefeiert! Danke nochmal allen Beteiligten für die hingebungsvolle und unermüdliche Beratung. Ich werde berichten!*


 
Den würde ich echt nicht kaufen. Da ist sehr viel Schrott drin.


----------



## Timsu (16. Oktober 2012)

So viel mehr Leistung als dein jetziger PC hat der auch nicht.
Für 200€ bekommt man auch ein Sandy System.

Außerdem liegt es bei deinem jetzigen PC nicht an der mangelnden Leistung...


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> ist immer noch der Aufrüst-PC drin



Scheint wohl nicht zu funktiontieren ka wieso 

Was erwartet ihr den großartig für 199€ Wenn er nichts taugt, kann er ihn ja immernoch zurückschicken.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

Der ist genauso bescheiden, wie sein jetziger PC  Lieber 100€ Mehr investieren und länger nen funktionsfähigen PC haben.

Auf der Seite haben sie übrigens nur so Schrott zusammengestellt.. neueste Geforce7 Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

Das Netzteil ...


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

4096 MB DDR3 PC-1333 MEMSeven Markenspeicher 1 Modul (nicht 2x2)  Noch nie davon gehört xDD


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

Hardwaremania24 - ASUS VENTO X-treme Gaming / 6 x 3.3 GHz / 8 GB / 1500 GB / GTX 550 Ti 3 GB 
soooooooooooo geil^^

btw. Sorry fürs OT... aber das muss man einfach mal zeigen^^


----------



## soth (16. Oktober 2012)

Da es anscheinend hier immer wieder untergeht...

Wie timsu schon mehrfach erwähnt: *Setz mal dein System neu auf!*
Alternativ mal *alle Codecs* erneuern!


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Oktober 2012)

Das es sich dabei nicht um High End Hardware handelt sollte klar sein, aber ein Media Markt PC für das Geld wird auch net besser sein


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (17. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hardwaremania24 - ASUS VENTO X-treme Gaming / 6 x 3.3 GHz / 8 GB / 1500 GB / GTX 550 Ti 3 GB
> soooooooooooo geil^^
> 
> btw. Sorry fürs OT... aber das muss man einfach mal zeigen^^


 
Ehrlich? Soll ich den nehmen? Der liegt mit 499 Euro sogar noch 1 Euro unter dem Budget. Oder ist das viel zu gut für meine Zwecke?


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Soll ich den nehmen? Der liegt mit 499 Euro sogar noch 1 Euro unter dem Budget. Oder ist das viel zu gut für meine Zwecke?


 
War das ernst gemeint  Ist einfach nur Dreck, der PC!


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Soll ich den nehmen? Der liegt mit 499 Euro sogar noch 1 Euro unter dem Budget. Oder ist das viel zu gut für meine Zwecke?



Finger weg von diesem Crap


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Nein sollst du nicht.

Der Bulldozer FX ist langsam, dazu die veraltete 550 TI.

Nein, wirklich nicht.


----------



## soth (17. Oktober 2012)

Hast du jetzt inzwischen mal ein paar der Ratschläge befolgt? (Codecs neu, Windows neu aufsetzten)


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (17. Oktober 2012)

Au weia...



soth schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt inzwischen mal ein paar der Ratschläge befolgt? (Codecs neu, Windows neu aufsetzten)


 
Codecs neu hat keinerlei Verbesserung gebracht.
Windows neu geht grad nicht, weil ich die XP-CD ums Verrecken nicht finden kann. Geht das auch ohne CD irgendwie?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

Lade dir doch mal Windows 7 herunter und teste das.


----------



## Timsu (17. Oktober 2012)

Du könntest auch mal Linux testen. (z.b. Live CD Ubuntu 12.04)


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Codecs neu hat keinerlei Verbesserung gebracht.
> Windows neu geht grad nicht, weil ich die XP-CD ums Verrecken nicht finden kann. Geht das auch ohne CD irgendwie?



Eigentlich neu brennen, 
aber ich finde keinen Downloadlink einer Iso


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> aber ich finde keinen Downloadlink einer Iso


 
Weil es keine gibt. Zumindest keinen legalen.
Windows Xp kannst du nicht als ISO frei herunterladen.


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (26. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Codecs neu hat keinerlei Verbesserung gebracht.
> Windows neu geht grad nicht, weil ich die XP-CD ums Verrecken nicht finden kann. Geht das auch ohne CD irgendwie?


 
So, XP neu, deutliche Verbesserung, Codecs nochmal neu und schwuppdiwupp ist alles annähernd perfekt. Ruckeln fast komplett beseitigt, dafür ist meine Schrift jetzt total pixelig. Das krieg ich aber hoffentlich auch noch hin. Oder hat jemand ne Idee?
Nochmal danke für eure Bemühungen!!!


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Hast Du den aktuellsten Grafikkarten-Treiber installiert?  Ist die Auflösung des Monitors korrekt in Windows eingestellt?


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (26. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du den aktuellsten Grafikkarten-Treiber installiert?  Ist die Auflösung des Monitors korrekt in Windows eingestellt?


 
Treiber aktualisiert. Die Einstellung zeigt jetzt 4Bit an mit 640x480 und springt bei Veränderung/Übernehmen immer wieder auf 4Bit zurück. Jetzt kann ich fast nicht mehr lesen, was ich hier gerade schreibe. HILFÄÄÄ!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. Oktober 2012)

256 Farben? Was denn da los? Hast du auch den Richtigen Treiber genommen für XP für die 6200 Nvidia?


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Der hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS 306.81WHQL


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (26. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Der hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS 306.81WHQL


 
HURRA!!!
Der Treiber war XP für die 6200, allerdings vom Februar. Jetzt hab ich den von Jeanboy genommen und es klappt. Einzig das verpixelte Schriftproblem konnte ich noch nicht lösen.
Was hätte ich nur ohne euch getan?!


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> Was hätte ich nur ohne euch getan?!



Viel Geld umsonst ausgegeben?


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> HURRA!!!
> Der Treiber war XP für die 6200, allerdings vom Februar. Jetzt hab ich den von Jeanboy genommen und es klappt. Einzig das verpixelte Schriftproblem konnte ich noch nicht lösen.
> Was hätte ich nur ohne euch getan?!


 
Also Auflösung usw. geht jetzt auf maximal?


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (26. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Viel Geld umsonst ausgegeben?


 
Ich war kurz davor mich in die Karre zu schwingen und mir einen Apple iMac zu kaufen. Für Viel Geld, das ich garnicht habe.


----------



## Timsu (26. Oktober 2012)

Bei der Schrift vllt. mal Cleartype ein oder ausschalten?
Mal einen anderen Browser getestet?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Zum Glück hast du uns gefragt


----------



## Fernwirkkopf (26. Oktober 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Bei der Schrift vllt. mal Cleartype ein oder ausschalten?
> Mal einen anderen Browser getestet?


 
Das mit Cleartype ein- und ausschalten hab ich probiert. Mit CT an ist es etwas besser geworden, aber nicht wesentlich.



ich888 schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast du uns gefragt



YO!!!



Timsu schrieb:


> Bei der Schrift vllt. mal Cleartype ein oder ausschalten?
> Mal einen anderen Browser getestet?


 
Internet Explorer und Firefox sehen in Sachen pixelige Schrift identisch aus.



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Also Auflösung usw. geht jetzt auf maximal?


 
1680 x 1050 ist maximal einstellbar. Und das geht.



Fernwirkkopf schrieb:


> 1680 x 1050 ist maximal einstellbar. Und das geht.


 
Ui, ich werd verrückt: Mit dieser Einstellung sind die Pixel weg. Bei 1280 x 1024 hab ich fast Augenbrennen gekriegt und jetzt ist alles wunderbar rund.

JUNGS, DAS WAR NE REIFE LEISTUNG - ALLES IST GUT!!! ICH TRINK HEUTE ABEND EINEN AUF EUER WOHL!!!


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Da sag ich nur


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch, weils stimmt


----------

